# Selling animals on craigslist?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

People talk about selling goats on craigslist, but how do you do it? Craigslist says (or used to say) you can't sell animals, but you can ask a "small rehoming fee." We tried to sell a goat once for $100, and our listing got flagged and removed - not sure why?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

People sell goats here all the time on craigslist. Make sure they are listed in the farm and garden section. If you are listing in there I don't know why someone would have flagged it except to be mean.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Yep. I agree. Make sure you're in the right section, and then you shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep farm and garden section...is the place and it says it is OK to sell livestock...it is in pets that it says it isn't allowed... :wink: 

I notice sometimes my Ad will get flagged too...
Aww those annoying flaggers... that have nothing better to do..... it does happen here and there...So I will just repost ..... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep what Pam said. 

It's ok to sell livestock in the farm and garden section. Don't put the word "pet(s)" in your ad and don't post in the pets section.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Most of the goats I've sold have been through Craigslist. You have to watch out for scams, but they are usually pretty obvious. I never give out my address to people unless I've talked to them and set up a time to meet. Before then when they ask I'll just tell them what road I'm on and how close to town I am. I don't want to take a chance and have people trying to steal animals.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! @chelsboers - I know, I am a little worried about that too. We are always very careful about personal info.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

haha...never thought about it..

we always sell our goats on craigslist under farm and garden.. TONS of goat sells there..

I never worry about when people come to my house, because one of the men (hubby or his dad) are always home and they carry pistols with them, not to mention the dozen or so sitting by the door just waiting for someone to try it! :greengrin:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I sell some of mine on CL. Of course you always have the nut jobs or the really rude people calling you.....ones who have nothing to do and carry on an hour long conversation and never have any intention of coming to see your goats. Or the ones who say they are coming, and never show up. One man blessed me out, because he didnt know how to find my prices on my For sale page on my website. And because I had bucks at different prices...why was one priced at $100 and one for $500? I told him the one at $100 didnt grow as fast or have th muscle of the $500. He informed me he had a BS and I didnt know what I was talking about! He had BS alright!!!


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Dodge 'Em said:


> I sell some of mine on CL. Of course you always have the nut jobs or the really rude people calling you.....ones who have nothing to do and carry on an hour long conversation and never have any intention of coming to see your goats. Or the ones who say they are coming, and never show up. One man blessed me out, because he didnt know how to find my prices on my For sale page on my website. And because I had bucks at different prices...why was one priced at $100 and one for $500? I told him the one at $100 didnt grow as fast or have th muscle of the $500. He informed me he had a BS and I didnt know what I was talking about! He had BS alright!!!


hahaha - BS is right!

I haven't done much with goats on CL, just a couple of ads and those worked out fine - but eventually my turn will come I'm sure. I remember having to deal with gobs of tire-kickers, dingbats, and those ed-yu-kated BS'rs when I had horses for sale on Dreamhorse (no CL back then). What a pain!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Since so far all of our goats have been pet style, we have sold them happily on craigslist and at good prices. All except our first set found their homes that way. It makes wethers less a worry on our mind and we can just be happy to see them prance around. I like it a lot. I don't know if I'd trust buying too many myself off of craigslist haha. Funny how that works :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

So I have another question - can I include a link to my website in my Craigslist posting?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep...I've followed those links to farm websites several times


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think you're supposed to, but I do it all the time without being flagged. :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, I'm not very happy right now. My posting just got flagged and removed, and I violated not a single rule that I know of. I didn't even put a link to my website. Can I repost now or do I have to wait 48 hours?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, you can repost as soon as it's deleted. One thing I hate about being flagged is you can't do a "repost" exactly...you have to redo the whole ad. There's no option for reposting a flagged ad where the ads that are deleted/expired have a repost option.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, thanks, I will repost. :thumb:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Make sure you put a price and location in the blanks and be sure each blank has at least something in it or it will automaticly flag. Also, there are people who flag and wait to see if you will re-post and then flag you again just for the heck of it. I think they get an adrinaline rush out of it or something... :shrug: There are some weirdos out there!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I think they get an adrinaline rush out of it or something...


 :slapfloor:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I've sold several goats at CL. The vast majority have been wethers and/or doe pets (if you're placing a more expensive goat probably won't have a ton of luck). I weed out as best I can those who seem impulsive buyers or don't know a frig about goatkeeping, and have been fortunate that all found great homes.
I do wish the CL moderators did a better job of policing the site. SO many infractions occur especially at the pet forum, with breeders selling offspring and calling it "rehoming." And some of the prices are hardly "small rehome fees." And yes, my main beef is irresponsible flaggers who do it for no reason other than to be obnoxious.


----------



## BowserFarm (Jan 14, 2014)

*I know this is an old thread but.....*



Dodge 'Em said:


> I sell some of mine on CL. Of course you always have the nut jobs or the really rude people calling you.....ones who have nothing to do and carry on an hour long conversation and never have any intention of coming to see your goats.


Ain't that the truth. Add to that, the epic texters. I've developed an algorithim for the likelihood that someone will ever show up to see a goat for sale: in short, the more texts they send you, the less likely they will ever show up. I've literally sent 30-40 texts explaining the ages, gender, prices, how much for this one and that one, no, wait those 2 and these 3, how long before they could be bred, are they related, are you sure they're not related, blah blah blah...and then nothing.
:GAAH:

If they send more than 10 texts, they hardly ever show. Anymore, after 3 texts, I tell'em "Please Call Me". I think I've had literally only about 1 in 50 people actually call me at that point. Even the callers are only about 1 in 5....but that's still 10X better. Plus, I don't mind talking too much since I could usually ascertain whether it's someone I'd even sell a goat to, anyway.



Dodge 'Em said:


> Or the ones who say they are coming, and never show up.


Some guy called me a few months back...coming from about 150 miles away. Called the night before, said he was coming. Called the next morning, said he was leaving the house. Called an hour later, said they were about halfway there. Called an hour after that to tell me he was turning onto my highway 20 miles down the road...and then he never showed. Never called again. Wouldn't answer the phone.

Who knows? :think:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I love craigslist! I have some of my birds listed right now, but there is this one guy that calls every day, twice a day, two times in a row. He leaves an incredibly vague message, hangs up, and immediately calls again. All he says in his messages is the same exact thing.... "Hi, my name is _____, I'm interested in your ad." That's it, he says his name, and he's interested, but that's it, doesn't say what ad, nothing else, and he calls again, immediately after he leaves a message. It's really creepy!

And I have gotten people like the epic texters, low ballers, flakes, etc, just how the world works. And loads of scams!! :hair:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Lacie, might want to call your phone company and either have them block him, and or look for unusual calls. People will do what he does, when in reality they hack into your phone and make calls to other countries so they don't have to pay for it. Just a thought.


----------



## BowserFarm (Jan 14, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I love craigslist! I have some of my birds listed right now, but there is this one guy that calls every day, twice a day, two times in a row. He leaves an incredibly vague message, hangs up, and immediately calls again. All he says in his messages is the same exact thing.... "Hi, my name is _____, I'm interested in your ad." That's it, he says his name, and he's interested, but that's it, doesn't say what ad, nothing else, and he calls again, immediately after he leaves a message. It's really creepy!


Probably a robo-caller. Generally speaking, the texts and even the calls where someone says "I'm interested in your ad" or "I'm ready to buy what is your best price?" and never refers to what you're selling are probably scams. Text messages WILL include the title of your CL ad...but the body of the message won't.

But you've obviously figured that out...unfortunately. I think we need a support group for victims of CL robo-callers/spam texters!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a local number, and he says it in a slightly different tone sometimes, but it's the same wording. But yeah, I have to block and mark numbers as spam, and scam a lot.

Oh yeah, I've gotten texts from scammers wanting to buy a semi truck, to have it shipped to their great uncle, but it will take a few days because they're in the Cameroon islands due to their work, and they won't be able to see it in person, but they'll take my word that my item is in good condition, like the ad says.... :eyeroll: I sent a reply, calling them on that, and I never heard from them again! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been pretty fortunate....just a couple of really flaky people some just plain rude,but for the most part I have met some really cool people....so far anyway!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had the craigslist experience once. Was trying to sell a mini horse and had some lady email me telling me "what a good Christian lady" she was and she was trusting me to take the ad down and consider him sold. Never heard from her again. Sigh... Had the old "oops, made the check out for too much. why don't you just cash it and pay the shippers for me?" Amazing what people will do to scam you....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been trying to sell my guinea pig on CL for a while. We have her, the cage, food dish, food, water dish, hay and hay rack, etc for $25. I've had so many flakes, and one person even asked if we could hold her for a couple weeks till she got paid. If you can afford $25 for a guinea pig, how are you going to afford to take care of her? I also have a lot of people from 1-3 hour away asking if we could meet them or deliver.... Yah no thanks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's what scares me about CL , but you just have to be able to weed out the freaks. Wastes a lot of time though IMO.
Some people have nothing better to do then flag posts and give other people headaches. Just post it again milkmaid , but I would wait just a bit cause the flagger is possibly waiting for you to do that so they can flag it again. Maybe they will move on to someone else if you wait a little while . Just a thought  
Good luck


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah for Craigs List Farm and Garden! That is where you can post them. You can post your guardian dogs there as well as they are for Livestock. Anything that is Livestock can be posted in the Farm and Garden section. If they are under pets, they have to have a reasonable re-home fee and this is for pets that have had vaccinations or have other costs contributed in caring for them.


----------

